# Anyone changing their own oil - Cruze Eco?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the filter is on the right side of the block its the plastic cap with a 24mm head on it


----------



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I found that but it seems almost near impossible to remove the filter without removing other items on the motor as to not spill oil everywhere when removing the filter.

Any experiences out there?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i put a towel down and not that much oil is gonna come out since the cap is on top and gravity pulls down,drain the oil first then pull the cap


----------



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

Well the first one is free from the dealer.
After that I will give it try.
This is my first GM car in a while that has a difficult location.
Thanks!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing needs to be moved/removed. Just grab the filter with a paper towel and nothing will spill. FWIW, it looks like oil will also spill on part of the car when the drain plug is removed....but it won't!


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

Very Very easy actually

The filter is paper so there is essentially no leaking from the filter after the oil is drained.

Just use a deep well socket with a long enough extension and maybe even an elbow. This will take care of you cap coming off easy enough.

The filter will just pull out easy with no mess.

Any questions, send me over a PM


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i put a towel down and not that much oil is gonna come out since the cap is on top and gravity pulls down,drain the oil first then pull the cap


I agree.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

no mess at all. stick a shop paper towel underneath and you'll be fine. also, let the car sit a while before cracking it open, that way most of the oil has some time to filter down into the pan.


----------



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

well after the dealer does the first, i will give it a shot!

Anyone know off-hand what the size of the pan screw is?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

zahroc said:


> well after the dealer does the first, i will give it a shot!
> 
> Anyone know off-hand what the size of the pan screw is?


This should tell you all you need to know, except removing the aero shiedling. My Cruze is not an ECO.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i just changed the oil + filter in my wife's cruze. same motor, 1.8l, as my '08 astra.
i had to jack the car up a little to reach the oil pan drain plug. i buy the filter from the dealer and use sythetic oil.


----------



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice pics..just what I was looking for. Thanks!



TSURacing said:


> This should tell you all you need to know, except removing the aero shiedling. My Cruze is not an ECO.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u do not have to remove any shielding, at least with the 1.8 engine, to get at the drain plug.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

I just did mine. 2011 Cruze ECO 1.4T 

I removed the filler cap on the top of the engine
Then drained the oil first - did not need to remove anything except the plug. There is a cutout on the shielding.
I let it drain for a while
Then I put paper towels down on the area below where the filter comes off to catch any drips. Very little dripped but some did.
I used a ratched with an extension and a universal joint


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Rosner Chevrolet here in Florida offers free oil changes for life on all car purchases. It's a great value.


----------



## shotgunboss (Jun 25, 2011)

10mm? just changed mine about a week ago! no mess with the filter at all!!! dont even need to put a rag underneath the filter, but most cruze owners so far have been anal about thier cars so place a rag under it, i use full synthectic in everything i own, from my chainsaws,weed whackers, lawn mowers, snowblowers everything, i even use synthectic grease for my ball joints and such so there i guess im anal too!!!!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a curious question, because I have never owned a new car, if I start changing my own oil, will it void any warranties?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Just a curious question, because I have never owned a new car, if I start changing my own oil, will it void any warranties?


Not at all. Keep a record of the date, mileage, OLM %, include the receipt showing the oil change, and maybe snap a picture or two of the new oil and new filter going in. Have all that handy, and you have enough proof of performing maintenance to maintain warranty.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

seems like a lot just to maintain warranty...but I get all my changes done for free, hey said its like an extra 25 bucks if i choose to use synthetic...but right now i have like a durablend type oil in my Cruze


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got home from picking up my kids at school, but i didi stop by my Local Advance Auto and bought my oil to do my 1st change. I'm aiminf for 1500 miles, whcih will be next week. I know some say that's way too soon, but small metal fragments that could in the oil or filter when it's this new, what's $30.00 bucks?

I made up my mind, GM isn't goign to tell me what brand of oil to use. I've used Valvoline ever since i started doing my own oil changes (15 years now), and i'm not going to stop. I did get Durablend on sale which clearly states: GM Dexos 1 eqiuv.

I'll post a pic of Bottle when i get the chance, and can figure it out - Dan


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

No DEXOS emblem/label on front of bottle, btu i don't blame Valvoline for not 
Paying GM a licensing fee, That's like giving $ to the government...


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

SMH..stick to Mobil1 full synthetic with Dexos1. its 25$ at walmart for 5 quarts. 

Mobil1 > *


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to believe Ashland when they say it's equivalent. I'd rather just get an oil that's approved since it's the same price, and is approved. This isn't a Honda that says "use any ATF you want as long as it's DW-1", there are many oils that are approved. Plus I have no brand loyalty, so it's whatever's on sale and approved.


----------

